# Game 14: Nets @ Nuggets-10.28.05



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Game 14: Nets @ Nuggets-11.28.05*

 *@ *  
*
Game 14
New Jersey Nets @ Denver Nuggest
Monday November 28th, 2005
9:00 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN
Nets Record: 6-7**


Probable Starters:*
    

    
Click Picture for Player Profile

The Nets will look to pick up one more win before the head home, as they take on the Denver Nuggets. (8-6, 2nd in Northwest, 8th in West).

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Nuggets*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 20.0</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Carmelo Anthony 21.6</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 9.20</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Marcus Camby 13.90</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 6.9</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Andre Miller 7.1</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 2.00</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Marcus Camby 1.54</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic 1.15</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Marcus Camby 3.31</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Antoine Wright/Linton Johnson III 100%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Marcus Camby 56.3%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 50.0%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Francisco Elson 100%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 100%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>DerMarr Johnson 100%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>7-7</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>6-7</td><td>.5</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>6-7</td><td>1</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>4-8</td><td>2</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>1-13</td><td>6</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>10-2</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>7-6</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>7-7</td><td>4</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>9-4</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>8-4</td><td>2</td><tr align=center><td>Chicago Bulls</td><td>6-5</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>Orlando Magic</td><td>6-6</td><td>4</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>6-6</td><td>4</td></table>


*Previous Games:*
n/a


*Upcoming Games:*
December 16th, @ NJ​


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

It's about time!

Petey tried to rope me into doing all this work!:biggrin:


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm006YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_11.gif' alt='Thumbs Up' border=0></a> Wouldnt it be nice if we could win 2 in a row? :angel: 

<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNxdm006YYUS' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_1_106.gif' alt='Basketball 7' border=0></a> Go Nets!!!!


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

No Camby again? What happened to him? I missed it.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

reganomics813 said:


> No Camby again? What happened to him? I missed it.


I think he's injured. He didn't play in their last game, if I'm not mistaken. But I am not sure if he's playing against the Nets or not.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Very nice game thread! I started one as well in the Nuggets forum, and you are all invited to drop by and give your predictions or add any insight in to this match up. It should be a really good game. As a Nuggets fan I'm obviously pulling for my team, but I'm a big Jason Kidd fan. So I really hope he has a good game. I liked how he played against the Lakers tonight.

Link to Nets vs. Nuggets game thread.http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=220148

Good luck Nets fans. :cheers:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

justasking? said:


> I think he's injured. He didn't play in their last game, if I'm not mistaken. But I am not sure if he's playing against the Nets or not.


The last reports I read is that Camby would wait until shoot around monday (today), and make a pre-game decision. So it looks about 50/50 right now if he plays.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

23AirJordan said:


> The last reports I read is that Camby would wait until shoot around monday (today), and make a pre-game decision. So it looks about 50/50 right now if he plays.



good luck Nuggets fan as well, btw i really like your team and hope Carmelo makes the All-star, he's been playin really well so far.


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

From the NBA.com fantasy league injury report...

Marcus Camby: (Leg) Says He Will Play Monday

Update: Camby (right leg bone bruise) practiced Sunday and said he will play Monday night against the Nets, the Rocky Mountain News reports.

Analysis: Camby, who is listed as probable, will wear a protective sleeve on the leg. Fantasy owners should feel comfortable putting Camby back in their lineups.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

I hope he doesn't play he has been a MVP candidate this season, with his shot blocking and scoring. Anyway I hope we can pull off a win so we can leave this road trip on a good note.


----------



## dshiznit5044 (Jul 2, 2005)

Is KMART playing??? i heard he had tendinitis in his knee


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Camby is playing and that is enough he plays way better defense


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

dshiznit5044 said:


> Is KMART playing??? i heard he had tendinitis in his knee


 He played in their last game, so I would assume he's back for this one.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> He played in their last game, so I would assume he's back for this one.


 His minutes are very limited or they were, and I read Camby was out last night.

-Petey


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

I hope Kenyon plays. I wanna see him in action again. I hope he has a good game. But as for the rest of the Nuggets players, they can stink up the court all they want. :biggrin:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

If Marcus Camby does not play in this game then that will put us at a very big advantage. If Jason Kidd continues to play the way he has been playing on this West Coast road trip then we will finish this road trip on a positive note. That said, I am hoping Kenyon Martin and Marcus Camby are out of the lineups because that frontcourt right there could tear us apart most likely. I just want Kenyon Martin Martin to return for the game when the Denver Nuggets come to New Jersey because we will get a lot more fans in attendance.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

dates wrong.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

NugzFan said:


> dates wrong.


LOL. :biggrin: The month.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

I read that Camby would most likely play tonight. That being said, it will definitely make it a tougher game as he has been playing well this season. I only hope that JKidd is going to play the same level last night. I hope the fatigue factor doesn't come in the way. He played around 48 minutes last night (OT game) so I am hoping he can play as efficiently tonight, even with less minutes. I hope RJ and VC will step up offensively as well. Krstic was good last night, aside from the points, he contributed very well through his rebounds and he didnt get into foul trouble too fast. Hope Collins will play well tonight. 

I hope the bench steps up tonight. And I hope we get another win... :angel: 

Go Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

NugzFan said:


> dates wrong.


 thanks, I didn't even notice. I'll change it.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

A couple of things I expect to see here

Being that Boykins will be coming off the bench, I expect Vaughn to get more PT...possibly more than McInnis.

We won't get beat by the 3...the Nets have been doing better lately on that aspect and the Nuggets don't have many 3pt shooters.

RJ vs. Melo...I like that matchup...shall be interesting...I expect some VC on Melo as well...

This is a winnable game by the Nets...we have to get Camby in foul trouble if he plays...


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

transition defense will be a must bc the Nuggets are the best fast breaking team in the league and the Denver altitude will be a facor as Woody Paige always brings up on Cold Pizza


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

The VBookie is up and UCash betting is up for this game tonight. Just informing everyone. Bet 11,000 on the New Jersey Nets.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

I bet the Knicks will loose tonight already I matched your bet of 11,000 Dooch


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Dooch said:


> The VBookie is up and UCash betting is up for this game tonight. Just informing everyone. Bet 11,000 on the New Jersey Nets.


 http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=220302

Theres the link for it.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

you betting ToddMac?


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

kamaze said:


> I bet the Knicks will loose tonight already I matched your bet of 11,000 Dooch


 :biggrin: Good stuff hopefully we will all have postive outcomes in our bets. :cheers:


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

RJ needs to to make up for last night's game and be up for the Carmelo Anthony matchup


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

This could be the game where Vince Carter sets it off, because he is going up against Dermarr Johnson. Unless Karl forces a double team on Vince Carter.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

VC going off would be well apreciated bc Kidd looked ill after going all out in the OT victory last night


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

The tipoff between the Denver Nuggets and the New Jersey Nets in less than a half hour. Lets Go Nets!


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

Dooch said:


> The tipoff between the Denver Nuggets and the New Jersey Nets in less than a half hour. Lets Go Nets!



:wait: CAN`T WAIT!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Camby is expected to play tonight and he will play tonight.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

So damn tired. Feels like I lost all my energy.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

I hate Western road trips! :curse:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Tip-off between the New Jersey Nets and the Denver Nuggets about to occur. Lets Go Nets! :banana:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

This win would be so big for the team's morale.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

If we don't win, if Carter doesn't drop 25, RJ and Kidd don't get double double, I'm afraid the forum will riot!



-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm gonna feel really bad if we lose.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets win the tip.

Collins to Krstic to Jefferson... Jefferson to Collins for the SLAM!

Anthony misses, RJ with the long board.

Krstic is stripped by Carmelo, Nets ball.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Collins off the feed from Richard Jefferson, dunk!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins off the window.

Melo gets around RJ, fouled by Kidd?

Nets 4-0.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Collins off the feed from Jason Kidd. And the Denver Nuggets call timeout early. 4-0 lead New Jersey Nets, courtesy of Jason Collins.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Melo is in some pain.

Melo still on the ground.

Nuggets training staff out.

Full Nuggets time out.

-Petey


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Collins with the dunk! Whooohooo! looks like Melo twisted his ankle


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

why a timeout so early


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> Melo is in some pain.
> 
> Melo still on the ground.
> 
> ...


oh yeah


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> why a timeout so early


melo hurt


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Lets go Nets!!!!


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> why a timeout so early



carmelo is on the ground.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

eh, Melo's back on the court


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Melo is staying.

For a second, Ian said he was going to the locker room.

Hits the 1st, hits the 2nd.

Foul was on Krstic.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Good job so far by the New Jersey Nets, continue to play consistent defense and get on the break for instant offense.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Carmelo Anthony hits a pair of free throws.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ to Carter!

Melo is asking for a sub.

Buckner checking in.

Nuggets have burnt 2 time outs.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Denver calls a 20 second timeout. Richard Jefferson with 1 rebound and 2 assists. Collins with 4 points.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets up 6-2.

Carmelo stayed in to take the free throws so he could come back, if he felt he could.

KMart drains it.

Nets up 6-4.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

melo had to stay and shoot the free throws because if he didnt shoot the free throws then he can't come back into the game later.

sort of like what happned to jermaine last year when he made those two free throws with his left hand (he didnt come back later tho)


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter drives, foul on Buckner. Nice VC!

None shooting.

Krstic to VC, off balance!

It's good.

Nets 8-4.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter off the feed from Jason Collins.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

KMart shots, Nets board.

Carter to RJ, RJ drives, misses, off the Nuggets.

-Petey


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Where's the Call! that was a blockin foul on RJ's drive by Miller


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Miller charges, Carter is back, foul on Carter, Miller to the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Krstic needs a touch.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Andre Miller gets to the free throw line and drains both free throws, 8-6 New Jersey Nets.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

kamaze said:


> Where's the Call! that was a blockin foul on RJ's drive by Miller


 Yup, was a foul.

Miller drains 2.

Nets up 2.

Krstic to RJ.

RJ with the fadeaway!

Nets are 5-8 from the field.

KMart with a huge finish!!!

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh crap

Kenyon Martin

10-8 Nets


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> Krstic needs a touch.


kristic will have his hands full on defense and rebounding


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson off the feed from Nenad Krstic. Kenyon Martin off the feed from Andre Miller.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

carter wit the block


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic loses the ball, KMart blocked by Carter.

Collins then jars the ball lose.

Krstic in the post. Blocked by Johnson, and puts it back in.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

did vince just reject k-mart?


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Kmart gets blocked then Nenad scores 12-10 Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Camby responds, Frank calls a time out.

7:25 to play in the first, Nets up 2.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Nenad Krstic on the lay-up. Marcus Camby off the feed from Andre Miller. Nets timeout (Full). 12-10 New Jersey Nets.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

denver with another timeout????
never mind


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Nets took this timeout.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ to Kidd, to Krstic to Carter for the 3!!!

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter 3-pointer. 15-10 Nets, consecutive misses for both teams.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Johnson misses, Kidd looking for Carter. Carter misses.

Carter with a defection on the Alley Opp attempt.

Carter is limping.

Kidd to RJ! It's good.

Nets 17-10.

-Petey


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Nets good shoting so far up 17-10 Nets


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

is vince ok?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Miller shoots. Kidd with the board, and hits the jump shot.

Carter is asking to come out now.

McInnis is waiting to come in.

Camby loses it.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Looking good so far!!!
Nets up 19-10!
Go Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson off the feed from Jason Kidd. McInnis getting ready to check in.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> Miller shoots. Kidd with the board, and hits the jump shot.
> 
> Carter is asking to come out now.
> 
> ...


noooooooooo


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Carter suck it up


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Earl Boykins enters the game for the Denver Nuggets and replaces Dermarr Johnson.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic to a SMOKE'N Collins.

Nets shooting it at 67%.

KMart off glass.

Collins wanted the whistle on the ground.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Collins drains it off the feed from Nenad Krstic.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

If Mcinnis is is, we lost.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

that's a charge on Kmart!!


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Martin Vs Collins.. shud be interesting


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

McInnis, to Collins loses the ball, KMart dives, Collins then reaches in, jump ball.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

don't tell me carter went to the locker room!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

KMart keeps it for the Nuggets.

Boykins in, leaves it for KMart, drives on Collins and scores.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

It's just not fair. Why does VC always get hurt.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Jeff pounding it like usual


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Kmart sits down with 8 points.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damm U Kmart!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

KMart out, Najera in!

Kidd off the mark for 3.

Why aren't the Nets going to Collins?

Boykins hits a leaning jump shot!

Nets 21-16.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Kenyon Martin is the Denver Nuggets' go-to-guy. We have to stop him.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Vince get yo butt back out here


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Melo is going for X-Rays, might be done for the night.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

New Jersey Nets call a 20-second timeout. Currently lead the Denver Nuggets by a score of 21-16.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> Melo is going for X-Rays, might be done for the night.
> 
> -Petey


 :eek8: Wow. Huge loss for the Denver Nuggets.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

call questionable but in our favor


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson off the feed from Jeff McInnis, good offensive performance by the New Jersey Nets so far.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ knocks it down out of the time out.

Kidd takes the charge off Miller.

Nets up 23-16.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic to Kidd, misses.

Boykins off the screen and HITS!

Damnit!

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

RJ has come to play


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Clifford Robinson into the game and he replaces Jason Collins. Earl Boykins hits the jumper.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to McInnis to RJ for 3!

RJ is the leading scorer now.

26-18.

Melo's X-Rays are negative.

Krstic to Kidd on the Nuggets turnover.

Good.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Kidd with a layup! Nets up by 10!!


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

who's faster: boykins or kidd?


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Kidd with a layup! Nets up by 10!!


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson 3-pointer off the feed from Jeff McInnis. Jason Kidd off the feed from Nenad Krstic. Great job Nets!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Camby shoots, Miller board, to Boykins for a 3!

Jeez.

28-21.

RJ with another 3!

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson is feeling it tonight already with 12 points. Cliffoed Robinson 3-pointer off the feed from Jason Kidd.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Rj 5-6 fg


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Camby misses, Kidd with the board, to Robinson off the drives and hits a 3!

Kidd with the steal, charging, laying into Camby, it's good!

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> Melo is going for X-Rays, might be done for the night.
> 
> -Petey


any word on vince


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

any update on vc plzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Najera with the shot, Krstic with the board. McInnis with the layup, misses, Robinson with the steal... no out of bounds.

Murray and Zoran in.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets up.

36-21 as Boykins misses the last second shot.

-Petey


----------



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)

Petey said:


> Najera with the shot, Krstic with the board. McInnis with the layup, misses, Robinson with the steal... no out of bounds.
> 
> Murray and Zoran in.
> 
> -Petey


Petey, is VC on the bench? I'm at work and can't watch teh game.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

well we are up at 36-21...

but the question all of us is asking

HOW IS VINCE?


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd with the lay-up. Zoran Planinic enters the game and he replaces Jason Kidd. Lamond Murray into the game and he replaces Richard Jefferson. At the end of the 1st quarter the New Jersey Nets lead the Denver Nuggets by a score of 36-21, great offensive performance so far. :banana:


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

This is good... Nice so far! Go Nets!!! Nets up 36-21!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

VC_15 said:


> any update on vc plzzzzzzzzzz


No word, think he's sitting on the bench so it can't be that bad.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> any update on vc plzzzzzzzzzz


did anyoone see his injury


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> did anyoone see his injury


 He blocked Camby or KMart for an Alley Opp, came down, was limping.

-Petey


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Vince is on the bench. He was huffing and puffing. Altitude?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Wow what a *great* look'n quarter for us! I know Spinarkle said that was our highest scoring _1st_ quarter, but isn't that also our highest scoring quarter of the season?


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson racked up 12 first quarter points. Nenad Krstic dished out 4 assists and Jason Kidd grabbed 4 rebounds.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Petey said:


> No word, think he's sitting on the bench so it can't be that bad.
> 
> -Petey



ok good as long as he's on the bench im good,, no locker room for you today, get yo a''' up!


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> did anyoone see his injury


He just came down a little awkward, nothing serious, he came out because of lack of breath not the ankle

but besides...he's not a superstar anymore so its ok :angel:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> did anyoone see his injury


Look'd like he just rolled his ankle a little wierd...shouldn't be too bad, he wasn't gimping around that obviously afterwards.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Nets had a hot shooting quarter 36pts
RJ was feeling it from deep shots were falling think the team gets up to play KMart? this was just like last year's first quarter at CAA


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Dooch said:


> Richard Jefferson racked up 12 first quarter points. Nenad Krstic dished out 4 assists and Jason Kidd grabbed 4 rebounds.


And Collins? 

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> Vince is on the bench. He was huffing and puffing. Altitude?


Most likely. Players cannot take the altitude over in Denver.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

ok .500 here we come!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Dooch said:


> Most likely. Players cannot take the altitude over in Denver.


vince has been in the league for about 6 or 7 years


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> ok .500 here we come!




Hold your horses cowboy.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Boykins in the half court. To Watson... gets Zoran in the air, going to the line.

Robinson, Jackson, Zoran, Murray and McInnis.

Nuggets with a bunch of horrid players.

Nice!

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Start of the 2nd quarter.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> And Collins?
> 
> -Petey


Nice game by Collins! He's 3-3 with 6 points so far.. Nice game for everyone so far. :banana: 

Lets hope we dont relax and we keep up the tempo of the game. 

Go NEts!!! :banana:


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Plananic went for the pump fake Earl Boykins at the line...36-21 Nets 2nd quarter


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Watson misses both?

Zoran with the turnaround in the paint, no good.

Elston misses. Zoran to Murray for 3!!!

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Lamond Murray with the 3-pointer off the feed from Zoran Planinic!


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Internet radio feed for tonight's game?*

that was chaotic


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Z gets the dunk after the loose ball Nets up timeout Denver


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

kidd, vc, and Rj are not in the game thats bad...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Buckner misses a 3!

McInnis with the leaner.

Misses.

Someone saves it out of bounds, Boykins runs back, saves it there, McInnis to Murray to Zoran with the SLAM.

Ugly... sweet type play. 

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

41-21 New Jersey Nets lead over the Denver Nuggets!! Denver calls timeout (Full). :banana: Great game for us so far!


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Internet radio feed for tonight's game?*

we'll see if they can continue this in the 2nd half considering fatigue may come into play..


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

what happened to having atleast 1 of the big 3 on the court?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

VC_15 said:


> kidd, vc, and Rj are not in the game thats bad...


There is NO starter on the floor, and our 2nd unit just increased the lead by 5.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Yippeeeeeee


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

anthony is out for the night?


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Everything is finally clicking for us right now.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

The bench is stepping up!!! This is very good! :banana: 

I hope we continue with this intensity!!! :angel: :banana: 

Go Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Some Nugget called for on offensive foul. Illegal pick.

Elston.

McInnis brings it up.

Nets up 20 btw.

41-21.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Net2 said:


> Everything is finally clicking for us right now.


Yes, thank God. :angel: 

Lets hope it continues this way. Go Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

41-21 Nets throw it up for the 20pt lead!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

McInnis with a turnaround over Boykins.

Nets up 22.

Najera called on a illegal pick.

Miller replacing Buckner.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Jeff McInnis off the feed from Clifford Robinson. Andre Miller back into the game replaces Greg Buckner.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Internet radio feed for tonight's game?*

Box OUT GOD DAMMIT


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

A 22 point lead with the starters on the bench, nice!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

McInnis to Jackson, off his fingers.

Boykins shoots, Elston with the offensive put back.

Melo will NOT return tonight.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Party time. Break out the chamaigne. :banana: :banana: :banana: :clap: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Francisco Elson gets the Denver Nuggets' first points of the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoran to Robinson, 3 with no time left.

Najera lays it in.

Starts Frank?

Hey Vince will be checking in.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> Melo will NOT return tonight.
> 
> -Petey


for real Petey? Whatever it is, hope its not too serious. 

But.. Good for the Nets!


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Internet radio feed for tonight's game?*

HAHA ive been posting in the wrong thread


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Watson drives, foul on Zoran.

Carter in for Zoran.

Hey Nuggets with Miller, Watson and Boykins in.

They play small too.

24 second violation on the Nuggets.

-Petey


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

ok VC's coming back Melo is out for the night 43-25 Nets 7:40 remaining 2nd quarter


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Eduardo Najera off the feed from Earl Boykins. VINCE CARTER BACK INTO THE GAME REPLACING ZORAN PLANINIC.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

i just did the dumbest thing


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Murray can't hit the 3.

Boykins with the 3.

Frank calling time out.

Nets only up 15!

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

why isnt padgett and jackson playing???


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Dooch said:


> Eduardo Najera off the feed from Earl Boykins. VINCE CARTER BACK INTO THE GAME REPLACING ZORAN PLANINIC.


ok take it easy

the nets are winning by like 20, why did they put in vince so early? let him rest for god's sake.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Down to 15... Dont relax Nets!!! :curse: 

Go Nets!!!


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Earl Boykins 3-pointer, lets start playing for real now. We took our break. 43-28 New Jersey Nets. New Jersey Nets call a full timeout. Earl Boykins leads the Denver Nuggets with 10 points.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

hope vince gets better


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Dammit, wtf


----------



## krsticfan325 (May 31, 2005)

Good. Lawrence isn't going to let this become a redux of opening night. Put in the starters and screw around with Lamond Murray in the second half PLEASE.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> ok take it easy
> 
> the nets are winning by like 20, why did they put in vince so early? let him rest for god's sake.


Do not tell me to take it easy people have a right to be pumped up when we are up by double digits. :eek8:


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

ot: alonzo mourning has 9 blocks tonight.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> ok take it easy
> 
> the nets are winning by like 20, why did they put in vince so early? let him rest for god's sake.


we all know how we are with 20 point leads


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vincanity15311 said:


> i just did the dumbest thing


I saw, fixed, they are in this thread now.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Petey said:


> I saw, fixed, they are in this thread now.
> 
> -Petey


thanks bro


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson back in the lineup for the New Jersey Nets. Jason Kidd back into the game and he replaces Lamond Murray.


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> ot: alonzo mourning has 9 blocks tonight.


Against the Knicks :biggrin:


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

RJ = Bruce Bowen like 3-pt style

corners only


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ with another 3.

Jackson, Robinson, RJ, Carter and Kidd in.

Kidd fouled as he takes off (off the Nuggets turnover).

KMart in for Elston.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

well big 3 back on now. and RJ hit a 3. 

now take it easy?


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson 3-pointer off the feed from Marc Jackson! :banana:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter on Miller and hits the fall away.

Wow, Nuggets small are gonna get killed.

-Petey


----------



## krsticfan325 (May 31, 2005)

Take a look at that shot from Vince again and tell me that he's not an elite basketball player.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Kenyon Martin back into the game for the Denver Nuggets now we have to show everyone our defense.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Dooch said:


> Richard Jefferson back in the lineup for the New Jersey Nets. Jason Kidd back into the game and he replaces Lamond Murray.


Good Lawrence Frank... good decision.

Go Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Watson misses the open 3, Boykins on Kidd.

To Jackson, no good.

Robinson tip, Kidd blocked by that DIRTY ******* KMART! Taking off, fouled by Kidd!

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Leanard in for the Nuggets. Boykins hits.

Someone punch him in the face!

Kidd backing the midget down.

Miller with the steal.

KMart blows the DUNK!

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

K-Mart wit the missed dunk


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So Vinsane are you honestly happy about this blowout since Vince is dropping crazy points

By the way where the heck is airfly


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter makes the 17-foot jumper. Voshon Lenard into the game for the Denver Nuggets. Earl Boykins makes another jumper. Nenad Krstic back into the game replaces Marc Jackson.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Props to Kidd


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> So Vinsane are you honestly happy about this blowout since Vince is dropping crazy points
> 
> By the way where the heck is airfly



not crazy points, average. Let's go vc.. 30 tonight!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Rim just had a nice block.

Collins waiting to come in.

RJ stripped.

Boykins runs down, KIDD BLOCK.

That dirty ******* with the put back... 

RJ with the offensive board, misses.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

k-mart is killing us

ok we need to get a 20 point lead at the half.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

lead goin down


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter drives... fouled by that DIRTY *******!

Ah Nets 1st free throws of the night 

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter hits both.

50-32, 3:35 to play.

KMart over Collins.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Collins back into the game and he replaces Clifford Robinson. Vince Carter hits on a pair of free throws.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd for Carter, AND he misses the Alley Opp.

Lenard misses the 3.

Krstic with the move, foul on Camby!

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Petey said:


> Carter drives... fouled by that DIRTY *******!
> 
> Ah Nets 1st free throws of the night
> 
> -Petey


I take it you dont like Kmart


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

If we lose, I will lose control.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Official Timeout. 50-34 New Jersey Nets with 2:48 left in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hbwoy said:


> I take it you dont like Kmart


No. I call everyone I like *******!



-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ with a miss straight away!

KMart shot, Collins with the board.

RJ to Carter for 3!

Jeez.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Dirty ******* drives, foul on Krstic.

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

nenad with 2nd foul >.<


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Score anyone?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

And he gets the roll, figures.

Wright and Johnson should get some time...

Oh but they are inactive, how retarded.

Robinson in for Krstic.

-Petey


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*I cant watch the game but can anyone tell me How Najera is doing ? *


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Collins, kicked ball, no call, Miller with the layup, misses, Collins called for a foul on Miller's put back.

Hits both.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Petey said:


> Wright and Johnson should get some time...
> 
> Oh but they are inactive, how retarded.


 :rofl: I didn't know we were aloud to use the word "retarded," in that way


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

For the Denver Nuggets, Greg Buckner replaces Earl Boykins. Andre Miller makes a pair of free throws, 53-37 Nets.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Brooklyn said:


> *I cant watch the game but can anyone tell me How Najera is doing ? *


Ah like the rest of the team minus KMart and Boykins... poorly.

Miller with the steal to KMart, KMart scores.

Nets up 14.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Martin for 2
53-39 - Nets


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They are clawing back, is fatigue setting in on the nets players


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

KMart can play as good as he wants.

As long as we continue to play good basketball we should be able to pull out the victory.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins to Robinson, misses, Miller misses, Carter board, to Kidd, to RJ hits!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jefferson for 2
55-39 - Nets


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Cmon man, pick the lead back up.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WHAT A RETARDED PLAY BY RJ.

Fouls Lenard on the 3!

Going to the line for 3.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Ugh...bad foul on RJ. Leanard goes to the line for 3.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Goddamit.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Lenard misses both, and hits the 3rd.

1.1 to play.

Collins with a full court shot.

NO GOOD!

Nets up 15 at the half.

55-40 Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Foul on RJ with 1.1 secons on the clock
Vashon Lenard shooting 3...
misses first 2 and hits the last

55-40 - Nets

end of half


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Kenyon Martin off the feed from Andre Miller. Richard Jefferson off the feed from Jason Kidd. And we have reached halftime, the Denver Nuggets trail the New Jersey Nets by a score of 55-40. Richard Jefferson is the leading scorer for the New Jersey Nets with 17 points.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd with 5 rebounds and two Nets players tied with 4 assists each. For the Denver Nuggets, Kenyon Martin is leading them with 15 points. Andre Miller has 4 rebounds and 5 assists.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Great start, not so great end of first half.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

I will take that first half anytime. Great offensive performance by the New Jersey Nets, hopefully they pick up their defense and put this game away. Go Nets!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

I just sincerely hope that we do not blow this lead... again... :angel: 

The team has to continue to be aggressive and has to play at this high level. :clap: 

Go Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 

GREAT HALF!!!!! GO NETS!!!

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 


.500 and Division lead, here we come!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Yay!

Back to .500


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Each team scored 19 points in the second quarter. Luckily we had a great 1st quarter, and that gave us this 15-point lead. Continue playing great basketball, come home with a .500 record. :biggrin:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Please don't blow this lead. :banghead:


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

dont get too comfortable


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

DAMN IT I should have put uCash on this game!!!!!!!

they had the nuggets at -8.5!!!!!!


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

see now i am double happy,,, Vc has 14 points on 5-8 shooting 2-2 3pt line :banana: :banana: :banana: ... and the team is winning by 15!!!!!!!!!!!!1 let's go!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Watch we go cold in the second half.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

fruitcake said:


> DAMN IT I should have put uCash on this game!!!!!!!
> 
> they had the nuggets at -8.5!!!!!!


I was going to but they didn't have the line up when I looked...then I forgot to check on it later :heart: was gunna bet a lot too.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

I am glad that I have Vince Carter, Richard Jefferson and Nenad Krstic all on my fantasy team. :biggrin:


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

i almost had a heart attack today, i put big money on dallas to win, they wone it at the buzzer :dead:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

The Around the League thread consists of information regarding the games throughout the league tonight.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

VC_15 said:


> i almost had a heart attack today, i put big money on dallas to win, they wone it at the buzzer :dead:


What was the spread?

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> i almost had a heart attack today, i put big money on dallas to win, they wone it at the buzzer :dead:


Aw man.. that was a good game. Very painful for the Raptors.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Start of the 3rd quarter between the New Jersey Nets and the Denver Nuggets.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Shooting foul on Nenad Krstic (3 PF) o.0


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Petey said:


> What was the spread?
> 
> -Petey


oh by the way, big money as Ucash. my bad.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ with the foul on KMart, hits the 1st, misses the 2nd badly.

Nets need to drive.

-Petey


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

start of the second quarter KMart fakes the handoff to Miller spins around towards the lane *gasp*... Nenad good foul


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

k-mart on a mission


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Its a new Jason Collins out there.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

VC_15 said:


> oh by the way, big money as Ucash. my bad.


So you still could have lost...

You have to beat the spread, not just pick the team.

Carter to Collins!

Hits, the real Nets All-Star!

Carter with the board now.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Watch them comeback now.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Kenyon Martin splits his free throws. Jason Collins off the feed from Vince Carter. Earl Boykins 3-pointer off the feed from Andre Miller. Cmon "D"!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Damnit, Boykins hits a long 3.

Nets up 13.

Krstic posting Boykins... but still passes to Carter for 3!

Johnson drives, foul on Carter.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

am i just imagining or vc jut hit a three with the foul?????????


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Johnson hits the 1st, and the 2nd.

Nuggets to within 14.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter 3-pointer off the feed from Nenad Krstic. Dermarr Johnson hits a pair of free throws. Kenyon Martin with a lay-up off the feed from Earl Boykins.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

KMart drives, hits, fouled...

On Collins.

Bring Robinson in, we don't need Collins offense... LOL

Nets time out.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

start worrying


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

New Jersey calls a full timeout. 60-48 in favor of the New Jersey Nets over the Denver Nuggets with 9:37 left to go in the 3rd quarter. Lets Go Nets!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

****, It's the Milwaukee Bucks game all over again.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> start worrying


Nahhh...


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

jizzy said:


> ****, It's the Milwaukee Bucks game all over again.


They've only caught up 3 points since the first quarter...c'mon.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

jizzy so so so so negative....


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nets lead now 11
after a K-Mart free throw

60-49 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

K, KMart this the free throw.

Nets to 11.

Collins misses, Nuggets in a zone.

Nets have to drive.

Miller fouled by Carter.

Nets over the limit with 9:06 to go in the 3rd.

SAD!

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

jizzy said:


> ****, It's the Milwaukee Bucks game all over again.


We are still up double digits man!


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

vince with 4 [email protected]!!!! killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 :curse: :curse:


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

the typical home team run...

VC in Foul Trouble ****


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

vc with his 4th foul......


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

theKidd-5 said:


> jizzy so so so so negative....




Well the way the Nets have been known to give up big leads, I feel scared. I take every possesion seriously. Whether it's a blowout or a 1 point lead.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Carter with his 4th personila foul, replaced by McInnis

60-51 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter has to sit with 17 point.

McInnis in.

14-20 from the line for the Nuggets.

Nets are 2 of 2.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

3 fouls in 3 minutes for vince wtf and now press the panic button


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

60-51 Nets

VC sits with 17 pts.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

lnet up by 9 ><


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Defencive 3 seconds
Kidd hits the free throw.

61-51 - Nets


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

:curse:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nuggets called for a defensive 3, YES our 3rd free throw, Kidd hits it.

Nets up 10.

Kidd over Boykins and HITS!

Kidd runs into Miller, Kidd called on a blocking foul.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kidd for 2
63-51 - Nets

Kidd with a blocking foul, Nets over the limit with 8:41 left in the 3rd


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Miller to the line for 2, Miller is 6 of 6 already.

Misses the 1st.

All his points are from the line tonight.

Misses the 2nd.

RJ with the board.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd hits the free throw, 61-51. 63-51, Jason Kidd called on a blocking foul. Lame call by the refs, Andre Miller to the free throw line.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Miller misses both free throws
63-51 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd for 3, no good, out of bounds.

How does Carter have 4 fouls?

Nets in Zone btw.

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

nets committed 14 fouls to nuggets 7... thats some food for throught


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hmm, Camby open, drives and steps a foot out of bounds.

This is pretty ugly right now.

Krstic fakes, Camby fouls, Krstic to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Marcus Camby steps out of bounds, no basket, Nets ball. Nenad Krstic draws the foul on Marcus Camby, good job Nenad. Nenad to the free throw line.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW, Camby called for a T.

Yeah it was a foul you dunce.

Kidd hits, Krstic to go for 2.

When he watches the replay he's gonna feel foolish.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Tech on Camby


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Camby out of bouds, Nets ball

Krstic going to the line for 2...
Tech on Camby

Kidd hits the 'T'

Krstic misses both

64-51 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic misses the 1st, misses the 2nd.

Krstic only has 2 points and 2 boards tonight.

Camby over the zone, and still jawing a bit.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

:banana:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Camby for 2

64-53 - Nets

RJ fouled, going to the line for 2...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ attacks the hoop in the Zone, and is fouled.

KMart? Camby?

someone...

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

wow krstic with 5 asissts??????????


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

RJ misses more dunks than anyone else I've ever seen. But at least he gets fouled on his dunk attempts a lot too.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AND RJ misses the 1st. Hits the 2nd, has 18 points and 4 boards now.

Nets up 12.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

RJ 1 out of 2

65-53 - Nets


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Cmon Nenad hit your free throws. Richard Jefferson gets fouled on the hard drive to the basket. Richard Jefferson free throws. Richard Jefferson splits his free throws.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Fouls everywhere.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

RJ drives almost a highlight KMart with the good foul 65-53 Nets 7:10 left in 3rd quarter


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Boykins misses a 3, Nuggets with a huge board, Nuggets with 3 tips, Camby with the board, shots, fouled by Collins!

DAMNIT!

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh god.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Foul on Collins

Camby to the line for 2....
makes 1 of 2

65-54 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Think Camby hit 2.

Nets up 11.

McInnis can't hit the 3.

Miller to KMart, fouled by Kidd?

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kidd fouls Martin


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

team needs a breather


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

The Denver Nuggets getting second chance opportunities and Marcus Camby gets fouled, free throws coming up. McInnis cannot hit the 3-pointer, Kenyon Martin fouled on the other end by Jason Kidd. More free throws.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

kidd with his 4th foul... stop the fouls plzz....


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd now has 3 foul, RJ with 3, Carter with 4.

KMart hits the 1st, 10 point game.

2nd is good too.

Imagine if Melo was still out there.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

K-Mart makes both free throws
65-56 - Nets


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Why oh why did Vince have to pick up so many fouls


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

good shot Jeff 67-56 Nets Damn anothe foul on Collins this time


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

McInnis for 2

67-56 - Nets

Collins 3rd foul, Boinkins to the line for 2...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

If we let this game away


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ to McInnis and hits. Pretty give and go type play.

Collins called on a foul, on Boykins.

Almost ate him.

Collins with 3.

Boykins to the line.

Robinson in.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Put Vince Carter in, he is still on the bench. Jeff McInnis with the leaning jumper off the feed from Richard Jefferson. Clifford Robinson replaces Jason Collins, more free throws for the Denver Nuggets.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Why oh why did Vince have to pick up so many fouls


not a very good defender against quicker guards


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

collins with another fould his 3rd


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hbwoy said:


> Why oh why did Vince have to pick up so many fouls


He read how furnace wanted him to be more aggressive?

Kidd to RJ with a Alley Opp!

-Petey


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

alleyopp to RJ


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

when i said Krstic should get more touches, i wasn't kidding. In every game, we've won (including last night), krstic has had a solid game. he needs to show camby and k-mart some of his post moves...


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

alleyopp to RJ


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Boinkions 1 out of 2

67-57 - Nets


Olly-oop Kidd to Jefferson

69-57 - Nets

Camby for 2 
69-59 - Nets


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Stop fouling, dammit


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Miller misses, put back by Camby.

McInnis drives fouled by Boykins, he goes 1 of 2 at the line.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

McInnis to the line for 2
makes 1 of 2

70-59 - Nets


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

ALLEY-OOP. Jason Kidd to Richard Jefferson!! Good job rebounding the ball off the miss and drawing the foul by Jeff McInnis. Jeff McInnis splits his free throws, 70-59.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

nets are 60% on the ft


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

We need to make free throws.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic called for his 3rd, fouled Boykins, to the line again...

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

a negative post but i'm thinkin watch how vince disappears from the offense in the 4th


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

sigh..


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

sigh


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

another foul.. on nenad.. earl to shoot 2 at ft..nets up 10


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Foul on McInnis, his 1st


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ with the board, Boykins is 1 of 2.

Nets up only 10.

Kidd loses the ball.

McInnis with a foul on Klesia. Nice FOUL!

-Petey


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

bad foul Kristic on little Earl hits 1 70-60 Nts 4:30 left in the third


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What the **** is wrong with all this fouling


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Y Wudnt Jeff Take The Charge!


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Earl Boykins splits his free throws, RJ on the rebound. Foul on Jeff McInnis, Lawrence Frank call a timeout so they could get their breath back.


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

Defend more without fouling!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

how many fouls do we have this quarter


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Major bummer


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Klesia is 1 of 2.

Nuggets in the zone.

RJ to the line as the time runs down. Wild attempt, but going to the line.

Nice pass by McInnis.

-Petey


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

RJ gets fouled makes both


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

RJ to the line for 2...
RJ hits both

72-61 - Nets


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

i think all this foul trouble stuff is over-rated. i would like to see coaches let players with 2 fouls play in the first quarter and let players with 4 fouls play in the 3rd quarter. you hurt your team more by benching one of your star players for an extended period of time.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson draws the foul, and makes a pair of free throws. Turnovers by both teams, foul on the Denver Nuggets, Clifford Robinson drew the foul.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

in transition Denver fouls Cliff Robinson..


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Foul on Klesia, RJ hits both.

Nets up 11.

Padgett waiting to come in.

Boykins drives, McInnis from behind, no call.

McInnis misses the drive, Camby board, Nuggets lose it, RJ holds it up, Robinson running the lane, to Cliff, and fouled.

Watch Cliff go 1 of 2.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I wanna end this game so I can stop worrying.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Robinson to the line for 2...
Cliff hits both

74-61 - Nets


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Petey said:


> Klesia is 1 of 2.
> 
> Nuggets in the zone.
> 
> ...



petey i rememberd, i think it was + 1.5 for the dallas- raps game. and 8.5 for the Miami-Knicks.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Miller and Kidd sit, Vaughn and Buckner in.

Nets up 13. He hit both.

Lenard lob, Camby can't finish.

Buckner knocks McInnis out of bounds.

2:57 to go in the quarter that will never end.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

i want the atlantic divison lead now!!


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

74-61 Nets timeout called


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Finally a break in the action. 74-61 New Jersey Nets, Nets ball after the commercial break. Cmon Nets! :banana:


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

whoa we've only lost 2 points in this quarter...seemes like we've been playing much worse.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

VC_15 said:


> petey i rememberd, i think it was + 1.5 for the dallas- raps game. and 8.5 for the Miami-Knicks.


If it was 1.5, you just won by .5!

Nice job!

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Good job by the nets, they have kept Camby off the boards


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> i want the atlantic divison lead now!!


You are not the only one, we would be tied with the Philadelphia 76ers by the way. (7-7).


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

vc you better get My 30 points :curse: :biggrin: .


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

fruitcake said:


> whoa we've only lost 2 points in this quarter...seemes like we've been playing much worse.


That's because this quarter has taken so freak'n long to play out, it's making the scoring seem really spotty.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

VC better pull a Kobe and have 30 in the 4th.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Kidd should've got a breather a minute earlier RJ Kristic these guys got a lot of minutes in the third hope that doesnt hurt us in the fourth


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Petey said:


> If it was 1.5, you just won by .5!
> 
> Nice job!
> 
> -Petey



ok but if i wone? what happens to the UCASH? they double?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Better not blow this like last night


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Good job by the nets, they have kept Camby off the boards


good job in the first half (they limited him to 2 and 2 i bleieve), but camby's 5 points 4 board (including 2 offesnive) is not good for us in this quarter.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Dooch said:


> You are not the only one, we would be tied with the Philadelphia 76ers by the way. (7-7).



ya and hardrst month out of the way


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Camby misses a shot a few feet from the arch, Camby with the tip on the other end after the Nets turnover.

Nets up only 11 now.

-Petey


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

yeah Jaque timely jumper 76-63 Nets 1:43 left 3rd quarter


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

this is why we need a good reboudner...cliffy sucks at it and camby is getting offensive rebounds!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Robinson to Vaughn and he hits the jumper.

Nice.

Vaughn fouls Lenard.

To the line.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

jizzy said:


> VC better pull a Kobe and have 30 in the 4th.


Why???????????????????????


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

expect to hear from murray and jackson soon in the papers


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

damn RJ traveled


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

VCFSO2000 said:


> Why???????????????????????



So we can end this game and stop the worrying.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Both teams cannot convert, Marcus Camby on the tip-in. Jacque Vaughn hits the jumper. Voshon Lenard splits his free throws. 13th turnover by the New Jersey Nets.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets up 12.

RJ with the travel.

Nets have 13 turnovers.

Nuggets have 14.

Boykins with the blow by, foul on Padgett.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

jizzy said:


> VC better pull a Kobe and have 30 in the 4th.


oh please stop teasing :biggrin:


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

kamaze said:


> yeah Jaque timely jumper 76-63 Nets 1:43 left 3rd quarter


ya jacques vaughn has been clutch..he made some clutch shots at the end of the 4th and in overtime last night.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Boykins an 80% FT shooter is only 1 of 2 again.

Nets are getting lucky.

Nets up 11.

1:12 to play.

McInnis fouled.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

i am watching this on cbs.sportsline... you have no idea how it feels just to see

personal foul on... :curse: :curse: over and over again lol!!! let this quarter finish!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

how the hell do you match up against earl boykins?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

McInnis gets the roll, and Najera coming back in.

Misses the 2nd.

OMG.

Boykins drives hits, and is fouled.

-Petey


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

thanks for the foul Buckner McInnis would hve dribbled his life away but McInnis misses both free thows


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> how the hell do you match up against earl boykins?


You draft a chihuahua with hyperactivity and hope it can play ball


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Someone needs to introduce Boykins to the floor.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Earl Boykins splits his free throws. Foul on Greg Buckner. Jeff McInnis splits his free throws. Jezz, stop the ****ing midget!! Boykins with 20.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

aghhh... cmon quarter finish.. so many fouls.. can't believe this!!!


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> You draft a chihuahua with hyperactivity and hope it can play ball


Yeah...That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

nets up 7 nowz/.....


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

not too surprised by this


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

boykins pisses me off. it would be nice if carter dunked completely over him in the 4th.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nuggets cut it to 7, Nets hold for 1.

Converting on the 2nd attempts again and again.

Robinson to RJ, RJ takes a step in as his man blows by him, misses.

Nets 77-70 to end the 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Dooch said:


> Earl Boykins splits his free throws. Foul on Greg Buckner. Jeff McInnis splits his free throws. Jezz, stop the ****ing midget!! Boykins with 20.




dooch i rarely see you mad :banana:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

77-70 New Jersey Nets at the end of the 3rd quarter. Please put Vince Carter back into the lineup. Nuggets go on a little run. Just hold your ground Nets! Up 7.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

OMG RJ shot an airball knew he needed a breather 77-70 end of the third quarter


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

so who wants us to win but think we will lose
Vince better have a good 4th


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

7 point game going into the 4th...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

Come on, not another Bucks episode.... :curse: Come on, baby, keep it together!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Lead down to 7 but at least we'll have a fresh Collins and Carter for the 4th. Hopefully they're not out of rythm though...


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> dooch i rarely see you mad :banana:


Boykins is just pissing me off LOL. It is not a ****ing circus, block the **** out of the midget. :biggrin:


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

aghhhhhhh just gread the spread on the mavs game was -8 :curse: :curse:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

This team could have a 30 point lead and I wouldn't feel comfortable


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

nuggets out scored nets in that quater 30 to 22


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Lead down to 7 but at least we'll have a fresh Collins and Carter for the 4th. Hopefully they're not out of rythm though...


collins???


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Lead down to 7 but at least we'll have a fresh Collins and Carter for the 4th. Hopefully they're not out of rythm though...




carter has been sitting for a while111111 lol... i'd say after some 2 crazy shots, hell be in rythm.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

if u gonna choke dont let a f'n 5'5 midget do it

20 f'n pts wtf


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> This team could have a 30 point lead and I wouldn't feel comfortable


Me to. We always blow a ******* lead.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Why is everyone so negative we still have a 7-point lead there is no need to panic. When the lead is like 1 point or 2 points then you could start to get mad.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson lets go just set it off, dunk on Camby.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

kamaze said:


> OMG RJ shot an airball knew he needed a breather 77-70 end of the third quarter


That wasn't an air ball.

It hit side of the rim, that is why it went straight down.

Carter to McInnis posting in the paint, good.

Lenard misses, McInnis drives, no bank, Boykins with the foul.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Dooch said:


> Why is everyone so negative we still have a 7-point lead there is no need to panic. When the lead is like 1 point or 2 points then you could start to get mad.



dude, thats whats gonna happen prob

it was 22 pt lead now 7? just like that

last night up 18, up 8 with 1:30

goes to OT

we mad because they make it so hard and always got to stress us out by making it dramatic.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Watch Mcinnis miss his free throws.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

vc were winning... i need my 30 if its not going... be passive... but now i need my 30 :curse:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Lenard gets inside, hits.

Miller's 8th assist.

Carter fouled by Buckner.

Nets up 9.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

that was ugly VC


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter with the fade away, misses, Klesia is fouled.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Cmon man. End this ****


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

81-72 now Nets after the Nuggets layup. Greg Buckner called on the foul. Cmon Nets there is no need to foul, just plau defense.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Carter cold as ice


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

yup carter will be a non-factor


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Klesia hits.

81-73.

Carter misses an open 3.

Klesia finds an opening.

Nets up 6?

TIME OUT FRANK!

TIME OUT!

-Petey


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Vincanity15311 said:


> Carter cold as ice



he's been sitting for the last 9 minutes, he's finding his rythm.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I swear, sometimes VC has the ugliest shot selection.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

lead down to 6 now ....= (


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Timeout!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

4 team fouls on Denver!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Klesia with a foul on the offensive board!

NICE!

Nuggets have 4 fouls at 8:55!

-Petey


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

calm down yo, he'll be back give him 30 seconds.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

****, *****, ****,****, I told ya before, I showed ya before. Bucks game all over again.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

YES YES.

OMG

Collins fouled!

To the line!

Nuggets over the limit!

8:42 to play!

Nets up 6!

Any Net that doesn't go hard at the rim and their defender should be benched!

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter cannot convert on any of his shots. Good job on the rebound by Jeff McInnis, God Kleiza is one ugly ****. 81-75 New Jersey Nets.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> YES YES.
> 
> OMG
> 
> ...


collins isnt exactly a good ft shooter


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

it says, tv timeout wtf is that!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Nets blowing 15-25 point leads is getting old and old very quick!!!!

they known for this crap, who blows a 27 point lead in eastern conference finals game with 14 min to go in the game (boston)


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

only 11 shots for vince?


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Dooch said:


> Vince Carter cannot convert on any of his shots. Good job on the rebound by Jeff McInnis, God Kleiza is one ugly ****. 81-75 New Jersey Nets.



dooch what did i say? i told u the first 2 shots vc will take in this quarter will be crazy, watch the next one goes in.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> it says, tv timeout wtf is that!!!


Probably official timeout.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> collins???


Yea, he's that tall guy on our team...I think he plays Forward/Center for us? 

I had to mention somebody else so nobody would get mad at me for just mentioning Vince.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins has really stepped it up.

Hits the 1st, and the 2nd!

Nets up 8, he has 10.

Nets have 5 players in double digits!

-Petey


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

guys i need play by play cmon!!!!!!, i dunno whats wrong with cbs.sportsline.!


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> dooch what did i say? i told u the first 2 shots vc will take in this quarter will be crazy, watch the next one goes in.


I hope your right on that bro. Vince Carter needs to get something going. :biggrin:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Yea, he's that tall guy on our team...I think he plays Forward/Center for us?
> 
> I had to mention somebody else so nobody would get mad at me for just mentioning Vince.


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

collin is double figures.... 10 points


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> Collins has really stepped it up.
> 
> Hits the 1st, and the 2nd!
> 
> ...


Nice!!! Come on Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

What other team blows 25 point leads. This sucks and is getting frequent.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Buckner misses, Collins with the board, to Carter, to Kidd, he takes off... where is Krstic?

Collins can't hit now.

Buckner with the board.

Miller misses off Najera!

-Petey


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

yes Twin converts both free throws 83-75 Nets 8:06 left


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

jason collins think he allen iverson


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ohright collins stop shootin


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

McInnis with the pull up over Klezia, nice!

Keep driving boys!

-Petey


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

McInnis with the jumper 85-75 7:13 left


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Thank you Jason Collins.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Lenard with the fade, misses, Carter board.

Kidd on a 1 on 3, finds a hole, left hand, hits!

-Petey


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

vc with the rebound, kidd converts.... carter pass 25!!!! les go.!!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

KIdd with a layup!! Nets up 12!!! 
Go Nets!!!


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

who ever said kidd has the best lefty layup is right


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes, Jason!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Great job Nets keep the good work up. A "W" is worth it. Keep it up guys, continue driving to the hoop and drawing the foul.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Nets up 12

Dont get ahead of urself

they blew 8 pt lead with 1 min 30 sec last night

ill be happy if its 12 pt lead with 30 sec

this is the nets though known for choking big leads


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

yay if we win but i still wanted vince to score 20 :brokenhea


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

With the Nuggets in foul trouble, I can't understand why Krstic and RJ are on the bench.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Let's pull this one out boys.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

With 6:56 remaining in the game the New Jersey Nets lead by a score of 87-75. Keep it going Nets! :banana:


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

JKidd coast to coast left handed nets up 12 that's more like it

you can tell Mark Jackson respects Kidd's game "Best left handed shooter efer...let's put it this way I wouldn't shoot a left handed layup"


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Nets up 12
> 
> Dont get ahead of urself
> 
> ...


 true... but they are getting better overall!


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

were not going to loose this game, so stop panicing.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> were not going to loose this game, so stop panicing.




Never know.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

McInnis hits Miller but no call, still Nuggets ball.

Kidd on Boykins.

Camby throws it up.

KMart misses the put back.

Kidd out on the break, pass to McInnis but Kidd is fouled.

Kidd is not happy.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Okay Frank whens a good time to put back RJ and Kristic


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

I am burning!!!!!!!!!!111 :curse: :curse:


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

yea... but wats w/ Krstic?


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Jkidd so pretty unstopable on the fastbreak Boykins fouls him before he dishes off to McInis


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Okay Frank whens a good time to put back RJ and Kristic


NOW

but you never know with frank...


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Great job by the Nets defense getting the loose ball off the missed putback dunk and drawing the foul. Jason Kidd splits his free throws. Marcus Camby draws the foul on Clifford Robinson.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

I think Frank completely forgot about RJ and Krstic...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hbwoy said:


> Okay Frank whens a good time to put back RJ and Kristic


 Krstic in, RJ not...

Robinson called on a foul as Camby drives.

Collins ready to check back in, wonder if RJ is ok.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

cant even rebound off a missed free throw?


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

RJ was dead at the end of the third LFrank giving him extra time to sit I guess


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Camby goes 1 of 2, Nuggets with the 2nd chance again.

Boykins to KMart, misses the lob...

UGLY!

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

WTF was that JC


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Petey said:


> Krstic in, RJ not...
> 
> Robinson called on a foul as Camby drives.
> 
> ...


Krstic shoulda stayed...why is cliffy there???


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

LMAO Collins

Airballs 5 footer

and lets buckner score 2 on other end

cut him now

lead to 10 hereeeeeeeee we go again


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

sh''''''''t man no wonder vc gets cold.......... he shoots two shots then he never sees the ball!!!!11


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Buckner for 2
88-78 - Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter to Collins, air ball.

UGLY!

Boykins hits on the drive.

Nets up 10.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Cmon man.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Collins is shooting too much, and they've been establishing him on the low post more than Krstic, especially with McInnis in...


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

K-Mart for 2
timeout Nets

8 point game


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

yep its happening again, 5-0 run down to 8

nets lead 47 min 59 sec and lose i bet


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

KMart drives on Collins, hits!

Dirty ******* makes it 8 down (Denver)!

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

enough of the ****in nonsense where the **** is vince


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

ok mcinnis shooting wayyyyyyy too much (more than kidd, same with carter, almost as much as rj)


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

timeout time to put RJ and Kristic back in the game coach


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

bravo, nets, don't even try to pass it to the best offensive player on the team? nets down 8


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Petey said:


> McInnis hits Miller but no call, still Nuggets ball.
> 
> Kidd on Boykins.
> 
> ...


 krstic w/ only 4 shots? Come on L what the **** are you thinkin?

Jax goes 20+ pts and you don't play him the next game
Scott playes 2 solid games and you don't playing him... at all
You give McInnis heavy min while Zoron is alot better player (at SG)
Krstic drops 20pts last game and you only give him 4 shots!


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Kenyon Martin made Driving layup nets up 8 now


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Great job by the defense again not letting Kenyon Martin get the ball, turnover Denver. Cmon defense start stepping up. Kenyon Martin and Earl Boykins get back-to-back buckets and the New Jersey Nets lead by 8, 88-80 with less than 5 minutes remaining.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

VC_15 said:


> sh''''''''t man no wonder vc gets cold.......... he shoots two shots then he never sees the ball!!!!11


 That's the story of the season.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

WTF, This sucks. Can't we ever keep a ******* lead. Stop this goddamn fouling.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

i'm starting to hate L...

He's going too much matchup and not enough Krstic, Jax, Scott, Zoron are good player so play them!


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

lol did Collins just throw up an air ball from 4-5 feet away?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

i'm pretty sure we would be losing or it would be tied if melo played...


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

I think RJ should go in now... Thats enough rest for him... And play Krstic!!! :curse: :curse: 

Come on Nets!!!


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

I love how people are so negative when we still have the lead.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ is back.

Kidd misses the 3, Robinson with the tip, Collins with the board.

Miller with the steal, RJ fouls him.

Miller to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

that wasnt a kick?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

foul on RJ
Miller to the line for 2....


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

common sense, the nets take their own players out fo the game, Rj is hot, frank benches him almost the whole 4th quarter, vince was hot, sits for 9 minutes ( his fault) comes back barely sees the ball. same old story/


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

wow this is disgusting

just choke it

lead 47 min 59 sec and choke it laasdt sec do it


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ has 4, Carter with 4, Krstic with 4.

Miller hits both.

Nets up 6.

Carter or RJ has to drive here.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> foul on RJ
> Miller to the line for 2....


Miller hits both

6 point game
88-82 - Nets


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Frank not playing Z and Padgett enough has something to do with the Nets giving up the lead theyre tired


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

We lost. Serioulsy fire Frank. ****


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

nets up 7


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

K, Carter to Robinson, misses, nice NOT to listen to me.

KMart over Robinson, misses, Kidd with the board.

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

miller hit both... nets up 6


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Petey said:


> RJ has 4, Carter with 4, Krstic with 4.
> 
> Miller hits both.
> 
> ...


instead cliffy misses a 3.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

why the f'''k every1 just taking 3 pt shotsssssssssssssss cliff robinson?????? where the hell is Rj and VC?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Buckner fouled RJ
Jefferson to the line for 2...


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

jizzy said:


> We lost. Serioulsy fire Frank. ****



greatest poster ever


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Please Drive!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ takes 2 steps, shoulder in Buckner's chest.

RJ going to the line.

See what happens when they listen to me?

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

We lost, ****


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

rj bricks 1st

buncha choke artists


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> Buckner fouled RJ
> Jefferson to the line for 2...


RJ misses both
88-82 - Nets


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

lol misses both

i think im done with this team


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Petey said:


> RJ takes 2 steps, shoulder in Buckner's chest.
> 
> RJ going to the line.
> 
> ...



you told him to miss the free-throw didnt u.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

omfg!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

who still thinks carter is a superstar he lacks the passion i bet he is standin off to the corner


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

rj MISSES both FT!!!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

4th foul on Collins


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jefferson misses on 2.

KMart splits the Nets D, foul on Collins.

His 4th, KMart to the line.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

RJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :curse: :curse: :curse: Whats with your freethrows!!!! :curse:


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

finally! someone goes to the rim RJ fouled misses them both noooo this doesn't feel right


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> greatest poster ever




Aren't you the guy who keeps saying we're gona blow this lead also?


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

i cannot describ how i feel right now....... it's fire burning inside of me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

wow just a very weird observation...very weird statline

andre miller

0 for 8---8 points, 8 rebounds, 8 assits!!!

WTF!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

RJ i just dont get it, why does he miss free throws


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

i f'n hate this crap

up 22 last night
up 22 tonight

buncha friggin thrillers ???

lead 99% of the games


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

plz next possesion either vc or RJ!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> who still thinks carter is a superstar he lacks the passion i bet he is standin off to the corner


He actually is, well not the corner, but not moving...

KMart misses the 1st, and hits the 2nd.

88-83, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

K-Mart misses 1st and makes 2nd
88-83 - Nets


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

yupp and collins picks up the foul and kmart is at the line


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

This is pathetic. We lost.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

rj scared


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Did they just go to Carter?!


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Greg Buckner continues to foul Richard Jefferson because he cannot contain him. :biggrin: RJ misses both free throws. Kenyon Martin splits his free throws. Clifford Robinson off the feed from Richard Jefferson.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Cliff for 2
90-83 - Nets


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

whata friggin idiot!!!!!!!! carter shoulda took timeout what is this crap so dumb!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince with a big rebound.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

watch vince miss both


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

holy crap... cliffy w/ a long jumper


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ah... Carter to Kidd, to RJ drives, to Robinson, hits.

Miller spins, no bucket.

Nuggets with 2 put backs, Carter with the board, 2 Nuggets on him, so he throws it behind the back out of bounds.

Camby shots, Carter board, Miller fouls him going for the board.

Nice Carter!

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> vince with a big rebound.


and then loses it.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Cliff with the good shot but Vince throws the ball out of bounds after a Denver turnover 2:30 left Vince at the fouline now...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Motherfricker.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Aren't you the guy who keeps saying we're gona blow this lead also?



yep


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter misses his 1st, and hits the 2nd.

Nets up 8.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Carter to the line for 2
misses 1st and hits 2nd

91-83 - Nets

K-MArt for 2
91-85 - Nets


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

i miss kmart


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

3 points in the 2nd half for vince


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

nice board


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Nets have to learn to finish teams off.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

they have 18 offensive rebounds.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Timeout Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Boykins misses, KMart dunks / put back.

Carter drives, misses, boards, misses, Collins board, knocked out of bounds.

Nets ball.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

is vince washed up or something how could u miss that? he shoulda jammed it

kmart killing us


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Marcus Camby miss, Vince Carter rebound, foul on Andre Miller. Free throws for Vince Carter. Vince Carter splits his free throws. Cannot convert on the drive, Nets retain possession and get a new shot clock.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

theyre clearly fatigued.. how many mins has kidd logged in the last 24 hrs


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

*dener to the line 45 times!!!*


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Vinsanity is over...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I wonder if anyone will box out at some point this game?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Vinsanity is over...


clearly not.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Denver's over the limit only excuse to take a jumper is if we make it


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Score please, badly?


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Go Nets!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Vincanity15311 said:


> theyre clearly fatigued.. how many mins has kidd logged in the last 24 hrs


 lots


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

91-85 nets. 1:52 to play.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Stupid foul on K Mart


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> is vince washed up or something how could u miss that? he shoulda jammed it
> 
> kmart killing us


i think i will change my name to vchater or something and start hatin vince 14 in the first and 4 in the second of 1-6


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Carter to the line...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hmm, bad play.

KMart reaches on Carter with 4 on the shot clock.

Nice Carter!

Hits the 1st and 2nd.

Nets up 8.

-Petey


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

jizzy said:


> This is pathetic. We lost.


Wow...you're watching the game right? We're winning.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Same exact freakin scenerio last night

8 point lead 1:31

dont choke it this time


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If they pull of this win its going to be gutsy. A back to back right after an overtime game, and now in Denver's altitude. Some of you are being too critical, you couldnt do half of what those guys are doing out there


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Carter hits both free throws
93-85 - Nets


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

finally the ******* scored 20


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Boykins misses, Carter fouls!

Both are now over the limit, Carter's 5th.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

wtf was that call


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

5th foul on Carter


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

thank god that denver don't have kobe!


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

another freaken offensive rebound


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

ya kobe got fouled with 1:21 to cut it to 6

same exact crap as last night


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> i think i will change my name to vchater or something and start hatin vince 14 in the first and 4 in the second of 1-6


what is wrong with you...you're so into the stats..the nets are winning!!

and by the way

20 point, 6 rebounds, 2 assits, 1 steal, 1 block all in 28 min is not that bad!!!!

can you take it easy please???

vince just picked up his 5th foul.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Is there a way I could ignore some posts/posters


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> finally the ******* scored 20


No the ******* is at 26 already!

Miller hit both.

Carter fouled by KMart again!

Karl called on a T.

Why is KMart reaching in twice in a row?

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

MrCharisma said:


> Wow...you're watching the game right? We're winning.




Actaully, I'm not watching the game.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Wow, you guys sure know how to do game threads. :banana: 

I'm pulling for the Nets to knock off the Nugs. Nice first quarter, by the way.


G-Force


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

yes 3 free throws coming up

hit 2 of 3


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Thenicial foul on Karl


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

5pt game... now we just need to make our ft's!


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Reaching foul on Kenyon Martin, Vince Carter free throws. Vince Carter hits both free throws. Vince Carter called on his 5th personal foul, Andre Miller to the free throw line. Another foul on Kenyon Martin. Technical Foul on Karl.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Denver's in MELTDOWN!!!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Thecnial foul on K-Mart


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Vinsane = Greatest poster in the history of this board


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter hits, KMart called on a T.

Nuggets screwed themselves... 

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

wow another tech foul on nuggets.. thats 3 in total


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

hahah this sis funny, vince is getting his points off the technicals.!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vince padding his stats off bs free throws


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Vinsanity is over...



What are you talking about?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Vinsane = Greatest poster in the history of this board


you're making yourself look bad.



nets won i think.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Carter hits all 4 free throws
2 'T's and the foul


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Vince Denzel Carter just about sums it up


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

the nuggets just handed us the game what a miracle


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

talking about clutch, carter just hit 4 important free throws ... bia'''''ch


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter has 3 straight free throws, 1 more!!!

YES!

Nets up 10.

1+ to play.

KMart laughing on his way back to the bench, Time Out Nuggets!

It's over. They don't have KOBE! 

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Kenyon Martin also called on a technical foul. Nets extend their lead to 10 points! With beautiful free throw shooting by Vince Carter.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Holy cow, Andre Miller almost has a triple double without making a field goal. That is one strange line.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

coach call for a tech too that 4 tech fouls in one game =]


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Thank goodness they gave Vince the free throws to shoot. Only he and Kidd should be shooting free throws from now on


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

i don't know what martin and karl are complaining about. perhaps they missed the gift 2 points refs gave miller down at the other end about 5 seconds ago. there was more contact on the martin play than carter had on miller


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

now VC is god again right **** u all!!!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Is there a way I could ignore some posts/posters


I have the same question? Is that possible?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

This game is ova!!!!!


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter has 24 points! YES! :banana:


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

Nuggets losing composure......good for us. We`re doing a good job down the stretch.


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> finally the ******* scored 20



...but more importantly we finally sealed the victory!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

my mood has lightened considerably


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

G-Force said:


> Holy cow, Andre Miller almost has a triple double without making a field goal. That is one strange line.


exactly what i was saying couple minutes ago

he also has 6 steals as well. verry weird statline.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

back 2 back wins that feel like loses but wins a win

vinsanity stat padding his stats with bs free throws

can they make a easy game easy for once i wanna see those 30 point blowouts we had when kidd 1st got here


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Just do not foul and stop the clock and let them get points while the clock is stopped from free throws.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Now you see why i yell go to vc in the 4th quarter!!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> my mood has lightened considerably


good :biggrin:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

hah ian eagle, "Vince padded his stats from (Bs) free throws"


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Karl was just ejected... his 2nd T.

HAHA!

He's not leaving!

What a jerk!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Karl ejected from the game with another 'T'


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

tech on k-mart???


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

roro26 said:


> Nuggets losing composure......good for us. We`re doing a good job down the stretch.


I really hope we win. We started well in this game..


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wait, KMart was called, he was ejected.

Carter hits another.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> Karl ejected from the game with another 'T'


Corection: 'T' on K-Mart


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

lol these k-mart tecnicals are making Vinsane very happy.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

lmao... vince mite actually score 30 cause of the Technicals!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Boykins hits a 3.

98-90, Nets.

Carter to Robinson, to RJ!

JAM!

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

RJ for 2
100-90 - Nets


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

VCFSO2000 said:


> What are you talking about?


That post came after Vince had missed two lay-ups, the second of which would have either been a strong jam or he at least would have made years ago.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

uh oh...3 pointer

rj dunks it


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> my mood has lightened considerably


Oh thats very nice. Be happy man! We're on our way to a win! :banana:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Johnson with the jumper... NO, Robinson with the board.

Johnson with the steal and scores.

Vaugn called with 18.4 to play.

They are down 8.

Frank is smiling.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vc yelling at ref "man he fouled me!!, now i cant padd my stats"

instead vaughn shooting the fts


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

justasking? said:


> I really hope we win. We started well in this game..



I think we got this one.... 

Where`s my Coors Light?


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

jizzy said:


> This game is ova!!!!!


I know, you said it was over awhile ago...but I think you meant Denver was going to win even while we were still up.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Earl Boykins hits a 9 pointer

tie game


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Division Lead!!!

.500!!!!!!

Go Nets!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hits the first, misses the 2nd.

Nets up 9.

Nuggets to Boykins, misses the 3, RJ with the board, it's game over.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Kenyon Martin got ejected with his 2nd technical foul. Richard Jefferson uncontested dunk. 100-90. Jacque Vaughn splits his free throws. NETS WIN!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

nets win

2-3 west coast trip

i wanted 3-2 to go to 8-6 going back home but its 7-7 

all good just bust azz at home


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Earl Boykins hits a 9 pointer
> 
> tie game


****!!!!!


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Nets win .... i told you not to be worried, for the first time this season, i am happy! 100%


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

we got this one by luck but we needed it


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets, 101-92, Nets got lucky as the Nuggets just handed us the game.

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

tied 1st in atlantic!!!!!! 7-7


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

finally VC scored 20!!! well i guess he should just pull a kobe and take 50 shots a game at the expense of his team!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Would this be a good time to go bash Vince


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Dooch said:


> Kenyon Martin got ejected with his 2nd technical foul. Richard Jefferson uncontested dunk. 100-90. Jacque Vaughn splits his free throws. NETS WIN!!!




Rj just wanted another 2 points there :angel:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

The New Jersey Nets are now tied with the Philadelphia 76ers for 1st place in the Atlantic Division with a (7-7) record. Good job Nets! :banana:


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> That post came after Vince had missed two lay-ups, the second of which would have either been a strong jam or he at least would have made years ago.


Ah...............O........................K.

You guys have no idea how bad is aching. And,because of pride,Vince'll never tell you guys. So,as long as I see him play this way,I'll assume it's his back.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

i come home to a nets victory :biggrin:. Melo got hurt, i see he only played about a minute and a half.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

PLAYER OF THE GAME!!!

K-Mart

for having a good game for the nuggets
and for constantly fouling vince
and for getting technicals


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Yeah!!! Nice!!! 2 wins in a row!! :angel: :biggrin: 

Go Nets!!!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Kenyon's knee looked aight to me.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Pistons Are Going Down


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Would this be a good time to go bash Vince


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Nice one! :greatjob:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

kmart well worth 100 mill? heck no he played great today but his #'s coming in were 12 ppg 4 rpg lmao 4 rpg


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

No this player of the game is vc!!!, he hit all the free-throws that we needed!!!!!. I duno i am voting for him, it's been a while i didn't. Plus he shots pretty good from the floor!!!


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

New Jersey Nets knock off the Denver Nuggets by a final score of 101-92 and improve their record to (7-7). Vince Carter finishes with 25 points, good performance to end the West Coast trip. Jason Kidd with 8 rebounds and teamwork was the key for the win tonight.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

VCFSO2000 said:


> Ah...............O........................K.
> 
> You guys have no idea how bad is aching. And,because of pride,Vince'll never tell you guys. So,as long as I see him play this way,I'll assume it's his back.


I truly hope that is what it is.


----------



## KrispyKreme23 (Dec 22, 2003)

Melo didnt really even play. Considering the Nuggets still almost came back, this is not a very impressive win.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

We should be 9-5


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> Pistons Are Going Down


:greatjob: I like the thought process... but it`ll be tough. At least we`ll be back home.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

that game was up and down first we're up by 20 in the first then we hold onto the lead in the second for the win

Cheers to first place tie in the atlantic even if it is at .500


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

kamaze said:


> Cheers to first place tie in the atlantic even if it is at .500


Yeah!!! GO NETS!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

VC's back is fine hell just never be the player he was his first few years!!! and i dont mean scoring wise dominating a game wise i mean jumping 10 feet above the basket wise!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> I truly hope that is what it is.


Yeah...In a subtle way...Me too.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

*Some photos/images from today's win against the Denver Nuggets:*









New Jersey Nets forward Vince Carter, left, works the ball inside for a shto past Denver Nuggets forward Greg Buckner in the first quarter in Denver on Monday, Nov. 28, 2005.









New Jersey Nets guard Jason Kidd, front left, battles for a rebound with teammate Richard Jefferson, front right, as Denver Nuggets guard Earl Boykins looks on from behind in the first quarter in Denver on Monday, Nov. 28, 2005.









New Jersey Nets head coach Lawrence Frank yells at referees for a foul in the first quarter of a game against the Denver Nuggets in Denver on Monday, Nov. 28, 2005.









Denver Nuggets forward Kenyon Martin, left, has his shot blocked by New Jersey Nets guard Vince Carter in the first quarter in Denver on Monday, Nov. 28, 2005.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

da hecks up with kmarts head

all lumpy, looks like jason voorhees


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Bad news for the Denver Nuggets. Denver Nuggets forward Carmelo Anthony grimaces as he grabs his left ankle after spraining it on a drive to the basket early in the first quarter of a game against the New Jersey nets in Denver on Monday, Nov. 28, 2005. Anthony left the game briefly and came back for one play before leaving the contest.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

can we party a little bit? Throw it up for a first place tie!!! (Id have the dancing guy but my keyboard's about done doesn't work when a click the icon)

THROW IT UP! THROW IT UP! THROW IT UP!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Dooch said:


> Bad news for the Denver Nuggets. Denver Nuggets forward Carmelo Anthony grimaces as he grabs his left ankle after spraining it on a drive to the basket early in the first quarter of a game against the New Jersey nets in Denver on Monday, Nov. 28, 2005. Anthony left the game briefly and came back for one play before leaving the contest.



LMAO looka Melo

thanks for the W melo


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

Dooch said:


> *Some photos/images from today's win against the Denver Nuggets:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeezus, Dooch! Your pics always make me want to move somewhere where I can watch the games again. I miss it too much. :clap: Can`t WAIT to get that dish up and running again... Look at Frank!!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Carter15Nets said:


> LMAO looka Melo
> 
> thanks for the W melo


Its not that funny dude


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> LMAO looka Melo
> 
> thanks for the W melo


easy man, you could jinx us....that could easily be Vince Carter instead.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Its not that funny dude


Yeah, I dont think its that funny as well. 

Personally, I wouldn't want others laughing if our players are injured.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nets win 7-7 tied for lead in the Atlantic







vs








101---------92​

Jason Kidd - 13 Points 8 Rebounds 5 Assists
Vince Carter - 25 Points 6 Rebounds 2 Assists
Richard Jefferson - 24 Points 6 Rebounds 4 Assists
Jason Collins - 10 Points 6 Rebounds 1 Assists
Nenad Krstic - 2 Points 2 Rebounds 5 Assists
Clifford Robinson - 7 Points 7 Rebounds 3 Assists
Jeff McInnis - 12 Points 3 Rebounds 3 Assists
Marc Jackson - 0 Points 0 Rebounds 1 Assists
Lamond Murray - 3 Points 0 Rebounds 1 Assists
Zoran Planinic - 2 Points 0 Rebounds 1 Assists
Jacque Vaughn - 3 Points 1 Rebounds 0 Assists
Scott Padgett - 0 Points 0 Rebounds 0 Assists



BOX SCORE


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Yeah, I dont think its that funny as well.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't want others laughing if our players are injured.


I really do hope Melo`s okay.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Yeah, I dont think its that funny as well.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't want others laughing if our players are injured.


Very true. Did not find anything amusing about the Carmelo Anthony injury. I do not think we would like it if one of our players got hurt and the Denver Nuggets board rubs it all in our face. So just drop the whole subject.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

I saw forums laughing at us went Jason collins was out

hes a superstar


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> I saw forums laughing at us went Jason collins was out
> 
> *hes a superstar*


 :biggrin: OK.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Kidd passed 3 more on the all-time scoring list 

*191. Jason Kidd - 11,829*
192. Vinnie Johnson 11,825
192. Jerome Kersey - 11,825
194. Archie Clark - 11,819

...and Vince passed one...

*214. Vince Carter - 11,254*
215. Ed Macauley - 11,234


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> Nets win 7-7 tied for lead in the Atlantic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vote for the Nets player of the game


----------



## FOMW (Apr 11, 2005)

Nets' offense looked GOOD in the first half, the best offensive half they've played all season. Hope that's a sign that they're turning the corner on that end of the court.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

"personal attention" to jeff.. his reaction was priceless


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

FOMW said:


> Nets' offense looked GOOD in the first half, the best offensive half they've played all season. Hope that's a sign that they're turning the corner on that end of the court.


Without a doubt, hopefully we could try working on not fouling so much because it is coming back to get us in the end and making games closer than they should be.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

This is officially the most posted regulation game thread. The Laker game had about 40 more posts but that game went to OT.


----------



## FOMW (Apr 11, 2005)

Dooch said:


> Without a doubt, hopefully we could try working on not fouling so much because it is coming back to get us in the end and making games closer than they should be.


One thing I noticed is that players weren't STOPPING the offensive momentum as much when the ball was swung. They were making much quicker, more resolute decisions about whether to shoot, fake, or drive when the ball was passed out of an area of defensive congestion. That's one of the most important aspects of team offense . . . when you start to distort the defense with your primary offensive weapon, don't give it time to recover and go back to where you started from by holding the ball on a pass to an open or weakside player. Either shoot, pass again, or drive secondarily to keep the defense scrambling and create an even better shot.

All the players also kept moving (in the first half) in the offensive sets both on the ball and away from it. Lots of simultaneous action all around the court, which is how they wound up with a couple of very nice interior passes to big men who were setting low screens.

That's in stark contrast to how they've looked in a lot of recent games . . . pounding the dribble without doing anything, catching and HOLDING the ball, standing around and watching a post player go one on one, etc. I hope Frank makes them watch the first half game film so they can get positive reinforcement for what they did well.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

FOMW said:


> One thing I noticed is that players weren't STOPPING the offensive momentum as much when the ball was swung. They were making much quicker, more resolute decisions about whether to shoot, fake, or drive when the ball was passed out of an area of defensive congestion. That's one of the most important aspects of team offense . . . when you start to distort the defense with your primary offensive weapon, don't give it time to recover and go back to where you started from by holding the ball on a pass to an open or weakside player. Either shoot, pass again, or drive secondarily to keep the defense scrambling and create an even better shot.
> 
> All the players also kept moving (in the first half) in the offensive sets both on the ball and away from it. Lots of simultaneous action all around the court, which is how they wound up with a couple of very nice interior passes to big men who were setting low screens.
> 
> That's in stark contrast to how they've looked in a lot of recent games . . . pounding the dribble without doing anything, catching and HOLDING the ball, standing around and watching a post player go one on one, etc. I hope Frank makes them watch the first half game film so they can get positive reinforcement for what they did well.


Exactly correct, FOMW. Agreed 100%


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vincanity15311 said:


> "personal attention" to jeff.. his reaction was priceless


please explain


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

I just looked at the box score, how did Andre Miller manage to almost put up a triple double and even possible a quadruple double. He finished with 10 points, 10 rebounds, 9 assists, and 6 steals.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

good game.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

Im happy we won but too bad we didn't win one of the earlier games at Sac, or at GS.


----------

